

New £100 note to fund UK Tech Startups - scotthtaylor
http://epetitions.direct.gov.uk/petitions/59212
Anyone else think this is silly?
======
bdfh42
An interesting idea - but it has a few snags. I do not think that Government
funding would sit comfortably with the start-up culture. Governments (and
quasi governmental organisations) are required to be risk averse. Plus there
are already a host of grants and similar available - although those come with
all sorts of complexity and obligations.

How about a different approach? We currently have SBRI initiatives
[https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachm...](https://www.gov.uk/government/uploads/system/uploads/attachment_data/file/48481/5414-advanced-
heat-storage-competition--small-business.pdf) that expose a wealth of
interesting challenges and match them with direct funding to seek solutions.
The snag here is that while the SB in SBRI is supposed to stand for "small
business" in fact there is no such restriction. So some SBRI style challenges
restricted to micro businesses and start-ups could be the seed corn needed to
get a lot of businesses off the ground and a lot of real world problems
solved.

